# المواضيع السياسية في منتدى الكنيسة



## My Rock (11 فبراير 2011)

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ

الأحبة في المسيح، قد كثرت المواضيع السياسية في الفترة الأخيرة بسبب التطورات الأخيرة في مصر، فإشتركنا كلنا في التعبير عن الرأي و التطرق للسياسة بالرغم من كونها موضوع مرفوض في المنتدى. 
كإدارة سمحنا بالتطرق للسياسة كنوع من فسح المجال للتنفيه عن ما في قلب الأعضاء، التي هي بسبب الأحداث الطارئة في مصر، بالرغم من كونها مواضيع سياسية لا مكان لها في منتديات الكنيسة، لكن قبلنا بهذه المواضيع لفترة قصيرة و لحين إنتهاء مظاهرات الشعب المصري.

الآن و بعد إنتهاء حكم الرئيس المصري و بعد إنتهاء أجواء المظاهرات و التوتر، نطلب من الأعضاء من جديد الإلتزام بعدم التطرق للسياسة في المنتدى. لكم حرية النقاش و تبادل الأراء عبر الرسائل الخاصة او المجموعات المغلقة، لكن رجاءاً الكف عن طرح المواضيع السياسية في اقسام المنتدى المختلفة.

لنحافظ على منتدى الكنيسة و أهدافه و تخصصه من أي سياسة تخلق النزاع و الإختلاف و توتر المشاعر بين الأعضاء.

سنكتفي اليوم بالتنبيه في أي موضوع سياسي على ضرورة عدم التطرق للسياسة في منتدى الكنيسة، لكن من يوم غد سنقوم بمنع أي حوار سياسي في أي من أقسام المنتدى.

منتظرين و متوقعين تعاونكم و مساعدتكم في الحفاظ على منتدى الكنيسة بصورته المعتادة.

سلام و نعمة.
​


----------



## marcelino (11 فبراير 2011)

*هل هذا يعنى تعديل قوانين منتدى الاخبار العامه بعدم نقل أخبار سياسية ؟

ماذا تعنى عدم التطرق للمواضيع السياسيه فى حين أن القسم محتواه كله أخبار سياسيه

برجاء التوضيح
*​


----------



## My Rock (11 فبراير 2011)

سادت المواضيع السياسية في الفترة الأخيرة، خصوصاً في قسم الأخبار بسبب الأوضاع الأخيرة في مصر.
سمحنا بهذه الموضوع كنوع من فسح المجال للتنفيه عما في داخل أعضاء المنتدى، لفترة زمنية مُحددة تنتهي بإنتهاء توتر الأوضاع في مصر.

لذلك نرى بعد إنتهاء حكم مبارك هو إنتهاء التوتر و إنتهاء ضرورة التطرق للمواضيع و الأخبار السياسية. ندعوا الجميع للكف عن خلق الحوارات السياسية التي للأسف خلقت بعض الإزعاج بين الأعضاء بسبب إختلاف وجهات النظر السياسية.

سنتابع قسم الأخبار و نحاول الحد من كمية المواضيع السياسية التي تُكتب فيه.


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 فبراير 2011)

*اعتقد الفتره القادمه هتزيد الاخبار اكتر
وهتكون اهم من الفتره السابقه
يبقي ازاي هيتم منع الاخبار السياسيه
وفيها ايه لما ننزل اخبار سياسيه عشان الكل يعرف
اخبار تهمنا كلنا ولازم كل واحد يقول رايه
ولو منعنا الاخبار السياسيه يبقي الكل هيروح يتابع في منتديات اخري
ومفتكرش ان دي حاجه كويسه​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (11 فبراير 2011)

بجد قرار سليم 100 % لان الموضوع موقفش علي الاخبار السياسية بس ده كان في اخبار مالهاش لازمة غير انها بتولع الدنيا وتزود الخلافات تحية ليك يا روك علي القرار


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*


			هل هذا يعنى تعديل قوانين منتدى الاخبار العامه بعدم نقل أخبار سياسية ؟

ماذا تعنى عدم التطرق للمواضيع السياسيه فى حين أن القسم محتواه كله أخبار سياسيه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


صح دا اولا

و ثانيا 

هل حدث عظيم قد يقلب التاريخ مثل هذا يتم تجاهله

فليتم اغلاق منتدي الاخبار اذن لالان معظمها سياسه

سلام المسيح​*


----------



## تيمو (11 فبراير 2011)

بالرغم من أنني جديد ... ولكن اسمح لي أن اقول رأيي

أعتقد أن منتديات الكنيسة يجب أن تكون السبّاقة بطرح الفكر السياسي ، فالمسيحي الذي يهتم برد الشبهات عن دينه ، والتبشير لا يعني أن يفصل نفسه عن الأحداث التي تدور حوله ... المسيحي جزء لا يتجزّأ من الأحداث وبحثه عن هذه الحوارات إن لم تكن هنا سيجدها في مكان آخر ..

واي تغيير في المنطقة سيكون تاثيره كبير على الوجود المسيحي العربي ... فنحن ليس بمعزل عن الأحداث ، وهذه الأحداث تمس حياتنا ، وتفاعلاتنا حتى مع الله ، هناك صلوات تُقام من أجل مسيحي مصر .. ومسيحي العراق ..  

أقترح حصر جميع المواضيع السياسية في ساحة واحدة ، ومنعها في الساحات الأخرى ، حتى يعرف الزائر والأعضاء رأيي مسيحي المنطقة بما يدور من أحداث ... 

شكراً


----------



## marcelino (11 فبراير 2011)

*يا جماعه الهدف هو عدم التطرق للنقاشات التى تؤدى الى صراعات وخلافات أحنا فى غنى عنها

أكيد ليها حل 
*​


----------



## sony_33 (11 فبراير 2011)

*انا مش شايف اى مشكلة فى الاخبار السياسية بالعكس
لازم المنتدى يشمل جميع الافرع
وبالعكس على الاقل الواحد لما بياخد معلومة من منتدى مسيحى بيحس بالمصداقية على الاقل
يا اما كل واحد فينا حيدخل اى منتدى تانى ويقرا الخبر وياعالم حيصدقة ولا لا
شكرا
*​


----------



## abokaf2020 (11 فبراير 2011)

اعتقد الهدف منع النقاشات التي تثير الجدل بين الاعضاء ولكن من الممكن عرض الاخبار دو الدخول او التتطرق لنقاشات عنها


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2011)

*القرار صحيح وصائب لان منتدانا فى الاصل هو تبشيرى ولو لاحظنا الفتره الماضيه كلها تم اهمال جميع اقسام المنتدى بشكل ملحوظ وبالتأكيد الخدمه اتأثرت 
كما ان السياسه من اكتر الاحاديث التى تسبب جدل ومشاحنات ونحن  فى غنى عن  هذا
وبالنسبه لمنع السياسه فى المنتدى هو قانون موضوع من ضمن قوانين المنتدى وليس مستحدث وكان مفعل الى ان قامت الاحداث الاخيره فى مصر فرأت الاداره اعطاء الفرصه لينا كلنا لطرح اهتمامتنا التى فرضت نفسها علينا
فحان الوقت لنرجع لهدفنا الاساسى ولخدمتنا 
ودعونى اذكركم بتعريف قسم الاخبار 



ستوديو الاخبار المسيحية و العامة المستجدة على الساحة الاعلامية التي تحاول القنوات العربية التعتيم عليها. اخبار و قضايا مسيحي الشرق و الأضطهادات التي يتعرض لها الشعب المسيحي في بلدانهم​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2011)

و هل السياسه انفصلت عن الدين يوم كنيسه القديسين مثلا؟؟؟


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 فبراير 2011)

*لو تم منع الاخبار السياسيه في المنتدي
اعتقد هيكون مصيره زي قسم البرامج
ويبقي خسرنا قسم مهم جدا
ده رايي الشخصي​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> و هل السياسه انفصلت عن الدين يوم كنيسه القديسين مثلا؟؟؟



*طيب واضح انه فى سوء فهم للقانون  ده
بصى يا تروث ببساطه كده لما يكون للسياسه دخل فى الدين كمثلا حادث موجه ضد مسيحيين او حادث طائفى ما أو اضطهاد من السلطه والامثله كثيره مررنا بها الفتره اللى فاتت كحادث نجع حمادى و القديسين والحكم باجبار جواز الزواج الثانى وغيرهم وقتها بيكون ده خبر مشروع ومفيش مانع من عرضه والدليل اننا مكناش بنعترض على النوع ده من الاخبار قبل كده 
لكن مثلا خبر عن الاحزاب او الدستور او خبر يخص اى شخصيه سياسيه فهى اخبار ممنوعه
لو الفرق موضحش هحاول اوضح اكتر*


----------



## My Rock (11 فبراير 2011)

من المهم توضيح ان هدفنا منع النقاشات الغير بنائة التي تخلق النزاع و الإختلاف بين الأعضاء بسبب إختلاف وجهات النظر السياسية. فنحن ضد النقاشات السياسية و ضد الإختلافات السياسية الإدولوجية و مناقشتها و لسنا ضد نقل الأخبار.
نقل الخبر كخبر هو شئ مقبول، لكن الدخول في نقاشات سياسية و رفع شعارات سياسية مُختلف عليها هو المرفوض.
من جديد، لا نرفض نقل خبر لكن نرفض تأجيج الحوارات السياسية.
هذه حدودنا من سنين و لم يحدث عليها أي تغيير أبداً.


----------



## Coptic Adel (11 فبراير 2011)

*انا رأيي يتم انشاء قسم فرعي للاخبار

 يكون مخصص للمواضيع السياسة حتي ولو بشكل مؤقت

وحين استقرار الاوضاع يغلق

اما ما يحدث من خلافات بين الأعضاء ,,,

 فالمسؤل عنها هو العضو الذي يحجر علي اراء من حوله فيجب التعامل معه
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2011)

> فالمسؤل عنها هو العضو الذي يحجر علي اراء من حوله فيجب التعامل معه



بالظبط

كلنا هنا بنتكلم عادي اصلا 

بس يبدوا انه هناك بعض البشر لا يقبلون الراي الاخر ابدا!


----------



## sony_33 (11 فبراير 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> بالظبط
> 
> كلنا هنا بنتكلم عادي اصلا
> 
> بس يبدوا انه هناك بعض البشر لا يقبلون الراي الاخر ابدا!


*من لا يقبل الرأى الاخر فليذهب للتحرير
*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (11 فبراير 2011)

sony_33 قال:


> *من لا يقبل الرأى الاخر فليذهب للتحرير
> *​


*
**من لا يقبل رأي الاخر في المواضيع السابقة يقف **في صف الرئيس المخلوع

 وهو يعرف نفسه جيداً ولا اريد التصريح باسمه*

*ومكانه مش في التحرير*​


----------



## My Rock (11 فبراير 2011)

الاحبة في المسيح،
الموضوع ليس مسألة فسح المجال للتعبير عن الرأي، فهذا حق الأعضاء و لا تساؤل فيه.
ما نريد الحد منه هو النقاشات و الحوارات السياسية التي تخلق الإنقسام بين الأعضاء.


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 فبراير 2011)

Coptic Adel قال:


> *
> **من لا يقبل رأي الاخر في المواضيع السابقة يقف **في صف الرئيس المخلوع
> 
> وهو يعرف نفسه جيداً ولا اريد التصريح باسمه*
> ...




:t9::t9:​


----------



## Coptic Adel (11 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> :t9::t9:​



*ههههههههههههههههههههه

مش انت يا ماو ,, هو عارف نفسه واتعملت عليه مواضيع

انا عارف انك مختلف معايا في وجهه النظر لكن محترمها

 زي مانا محترم وجهه نظرك :flowers:
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 فبراير 2011)

Coptic Adel قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> مش انت يا ماو ,, هو عارف نفسه واتعملت عليه مواضيع
> 
> ...




*ياريت الكل يحترم وجهه نظر غيره زيك
مش يقلبها خناقه ويتحذف في الاخر
محدش بقي طايق راي حد ​*


----------



## tamav maria (12 فبراير 2011)

من راي ان تستمر وضع الاخبار السياسيه 
مع غلق الموضوع بمعرفة مشرف القسم
وذلك لمنع  الدخول في مناقشات 
سياسيه بين الاعضاء


----------



## tamav maria (12 فبراير 2011)

Coptic Adel قال:


> *من لا يقبل رأي الاخر في المواضيع السابقة يقف **في صف الرئيس المخلوع*​
> *وهو يعرف نفسه جيداً ولا اريد التصريح باسمه*​
> *ومكانه مش في التحرير*​


 
صدقني ياعادل 
اللي انت بتقول عليه الرئيس المخلوع 
يمكن يكون احسن من اللي هايجي علي المسيحين بالذات
ربنا يستر  وما تكونش ايام سوده من اللي ها يجي بعد منه


----------



## Coptic Adel (12 فبراير 2011)

netta قال:


> صدقني ياعادل
> اللي انت بتقول عليه الرئيس المخلوع
> يمكن يكون احسن من اللي هايجي علي المسيحين بالذات
> ربنا يستر  وما تكونش ايام سوده من اللي ها يجي بعد منه


*
** رأيي الشخصي مفيش حد هايجي اسوء منه يا نيتا*

* وكفاية 30 سنة اضطهاد في عصره *​


----------



## losivertheprince (12 فبراير 2011)

*سلام المسيح
الحقيقة انى تغيبت كثيرا عن هذا المنتدى والذى بالحق له فى قلبى الاحترام وله مكانة هى الاولى بين مواقع الشبكة العنكبوتية .....

** أولا     :*​* انا ضد عدم التكلم فى المواضيع السياسية ليس لان هناك غلط بين الدين والسياسة ولكن لاننا مازلنا فى العالم وعلى الانسان المسيحى ان يكون على دراية تامة وشاملة ( على قدر الامكان ) بما يحصل حوله واين تذهب به .
** ثانيــــاً :*​* انا لست خائفاً من الرئيس القادم ان كان علمانياً او اخوانياً والسبب اننا فى هذا او ذاك هو اننا تراخينا كثيراً فى طلب الحق وان اتى رئيس اخر ظالم فنحن قد عرفنا باب البداية وعرفنا من معارض وعرفنا ان تحت الرماد بركان اسمه الشباب المصرى .
** ثالثـــاً :*​* لو كان لى ان اقول وأن اتشرف بأننى مازلت فى ميدان التحرير حتى تتحقق المطالب وأؤكد المطالب المصرية ....... فحسناً أنا منهم ....

** ملحوظة :*​* طبعهاً هناك من يختلف وهناك من انا اختلف معهم ولكن تحت سقف المسيحية والوطنية سوف نجتمع ...*​


----------



## Heartless (12 فبراير 2011)

*لو متناقشناش فى السياسة فى بيتنا و منتدانا هتناقش عنها فين ؟!!
انا برايى يكون فى نوع من السماحية فى الفترة دى و خاصة ان الانظار كلها على رد فعل الاقباط
فلو اتكتمنا هيقوله مالهمش اى شماركة و هيمشونا*


----------



## Heartless (12 فبراير 2011)

*اسف هيهمشونا*


----------



## tamav maria (12 فبراير 2011)

Coptic Adel قال:


> ​*رأيي الشخصي مفيش حد هايجي اسوء منه يا نيتا*​
> 
> *وكفاية 30 سنة اضطهاد في عصره *​


تفتكر ان مافيش حد ها يجي اسوء منه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
طب لو  الاخوان مسكوها 
والمعروف ان دول اليد اليمين لايران


----------



## Coptic Adel (12 فبراير 2011)

netta قال:


> تفتكر ان مافيش حد ها يجي اسوء منه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> طب لو  الاخوان مسكوها
> والمعروف ان دول اليد اليمين لايران



*لا مفيش حد هايكون اسوء منه طبعا*

*والاخوان عمرهم ما هايطولوها ,, دي كانت فزاعة بيستخدمها مبارك للشعب*

*وطمني نفسك مش احنا بس اللي رافضينهم معظم المسلمين برضه زينا لان اهدافهم واضحة ومعروفة بالاضافة لاهانتهم السابقة لمصر وشعبها علي يد مرشدهم السابق مهدي عاكف .*​


----------



## losivertheprince (12 فبراير 2011)

netta قال:


> تفتكر ان مافيش حد ها يجي اسوء منه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> طب لو  الاخوان مسكوها
> والمعروف ان دول اليد اليمين لايران



*سلام المسيح
مش معنى اننا نخاف من الظلم يبقى نسكت لان الظلم ظلم بلامجاملة والى خلانا نصبر على المتنحى 30 سنة وفى الاخر يتغير ونعارضه
صدقينى الظلم ظلم وايه اساسا يخلينا نصبر على واحد ظالم نفسى حد يرد على السؤال دة بامانة ايه الى يخلينا نصبر هو ظالم واحنا كلنا عارفين ......
ولو جوانا أيمان بجد نصلى ونشارك ونطلب من ربنا انه يدينا رئيس محترم ويحترم مصر *​


----------



## bob (12 فبراير 2011)

netta قال:


> صدقني ياعادل
> اللي انت بتقول عليه الرئيس المخلوع
> يمكن يكون احسن من اللي هايجي علي المسيحين بالذات
> ربنا يستر وما تكونش ايام سوده من اللي ها يجي بعد منه


*هو الخوف من كده هو اينعم عمل حاجات كتير وحشة بس برضه عمل حاجات كويسة يكفي ان مكنش بيطلب بتطبيق الشريعة الاسلامية زي ما غيره بينادي بيها*


----------



## losivertheprince (12 فبراير 2011)

bob قال:


> *هو الخوف من كده هو اينعم عمل حاجات كتير وحشة بس برضه عمل حاجات كويسة يكفي ان مكنش بيطلب بتطبيق الشريعة الاسلامية زي ما غيره بينادي بيها*



 *سلام المسيح
ياجماعة وهو ليه احنا نرضى بالسئ لانه افضل السيئين .......
يعلم الله غريبة جداًَ هى دى مش بلدنا وبلد أبائنا وبلد اولادنا ....
مش بحب بصراحة نظام ده احسن الوحشين لان مش المفروض انى اختار من الوحشين
دى وجهة نظرى ببساطة*​


----------



## My Rock (12 فبراير 2011)

الاحبة في المسيح،
من جديد انبه ان فتحت الموضوع للتنبيه لكي لا ندخل في نقاشات سياسية عقيمة، فرجاءاً عدم قلب هذا الموضوع لنقاش سياسي آخر.
كما قلت، نقل الأحبار شئ و رفضنا للحوارات السياسية و إختلاف وجهات النظر فيها شئ آخر تماماً.
لسنا ضد نقل الأخبار، لكننا ضد التحزب و خلق نقاشات سياسية ليست من تخصصنا كمنتدى.


----------



## tamav maria (12 فبراير 2011)

bob قال:


> *هو الخوف من كده هو اينعم عمل حاجات كتير وحشة بس برضه عمل حاجات كويسة يكفي ان مكنش بيطلب بتطبيق الشريعة الاسلامية زي ما غيره بينادي بيها*


 


الله عليك يا bob 
اخيرا لقيت حد فاهمني
بأخلاق اولاد المسيح
نقول له وداعا لأنك كنت راعيا لنا
اصبت او اخطأت
فلسنا مؤهلين ان نحاسبك
ولكن رب المجد وحده يعلم ما تخبأه القلوب
وداعا فقد عشنا في كنفك سنوات
بحلوها ومرها
وداعا يا زعيم ورئيس بلادي


----------



## losivertheprince (12 فبراير 2011)

My Rock قال:


> الاحبة في المسيح،
> من جديد انبه ان فتحت الموضوع للتنبيه لكي لا ندخل في نقاشات سياسية عقيمة، فرجاءاً عدم قلب هذا الموضوع لنقاش سياسي آخر.
> كما قلت، نقل الأحبار شئ و رفضنا للحوارات السياسية و إختلاف وجهات النظر فيها شئ آخر تماماً.
> لسنا ضد نقل الأخبار، لكننا ضد التحزب و خلق نقاشات سياسية ليست من تخصصنا كمنتدى.



*سلام المسيح
أخى الكبير والعزيز / My Rock
مع كافة احترامى وتقديرى لك 
وان لم نتكلم فيما يجول بصدورنا من احوال لبلادنا ففيما نتكلم 
فيما نتكلم الا فى مكان نحس فيه بالراحة وبأننا على سجيتنا ونفتح صدورنا 
وأيضا مايسرى على الموضوعات السياسية يسرى على الموضوعات الدينية وأيضاً هنا توجد نقطة مهمة الا وهى السقف المسيحى للحوار الذى يضمن الاحترام لوجهات النظر .... فهى وجهات نظر ..
صدقنى لنا الحق فى ان نعرف ومعرفتنا وتبادل أفكارنا وأن كان هناك من أساء أو أصر على رأيه فقط واعطى انطباع سئ لوجهات النظر السياسية بانها سوف تجلب المشاكل .....
أعتذر لحضرتك كأخ اكبر و اؤكد انها ليست غلطتنا نحن الذين يحبون تبادل الافكار فى بيتنا الذى اعتبره بيتى أذا سمحت لى 
واذا لم يستطع الانسان ان يتكلم فى بيته ..... فلماذا اعتبره بيت من الاساس
أنا معك فى تحديد الموضوع وهناك أشراف واعى 
اى ان الكلام ذو الطبيعة السياسية سيكون داخل قسم الاخبار فقط 
سامحنى وربنا يقويك
*​


----------



## وكح بغداد (12 فبراير 2011)

سلام ونعمة رب المجد  راح اكون سعيد معكم في منتدانا الجميل  وكون مشارك في منتدانا اهم شي نكون يد وحده في منتدنا ونرفع اسم منتدنا  والرب ايبارك  الجميع حبيت ارد هذا الرد البسيط لتعرف بي اني وكح بغداد


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 فبراير 2011)

*المرحلة الحالية بحاجة للحوار السياسي, فمصر فى مفترق طرق, وطبقا للطريق الذى ستسير فيه سيسير الشرق الأوسط بأكمله, لذا نريد توعية شبابنا بممارسة حقوقه السياسية وأهمها حقوقه فى حرية العبادة
لذا أرجو فتح قسم للأمور السياسية *


----------



## حبيب يسوع (12 فبراير 2011)

لا بد من التواجد المسيحى على الساحة وكفاية بعد عن الحياة السياسية


----------



## وحيد جورج (12 فبراير 2011)

ربنا موجود


----------



## كرسماس (12 فبراير 2011)

دخولنا الحياة السياسية ليس تذاحم مع او ضد احد لكن ندخل كمواطنين مصريين وليس كأحذاب ​


----------



## وحيد جورج (12 فبراير 2011)

*انا مش شايف اى مشكلة فى الاخبار السياسية بالعكس
لازم المنتدى يشمل جميع الافرع
وبالعكس على الاقل الواحد لما بياخد معلومة من منتدى مسيحى بيحس بالمصداقية على الاقل
يا اما كل واحد فينا حيدخل اى منتدى تانى ويقرا الخبر وياعالم حيصدقة ولا لا
شكرا
*​​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 فبراير 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> لا بد من التواجد المسيحى على الساحة وكفاية بعد عن الحياة السياسية



*صح يا استاذي العزيز:t16:​*


----------



## Twin (12 فبراير 2011)

*أخوتي الأحباء ... أنا شايف كلام روك سليم*


My Rock قال:


> نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ​
> 
> الأحبة في المسيح، قد كثرت المواضيع السياسية في الفترة الأخيرة بسبب التطورات الأخيرة في مصر، فإشتركنا كلنا في التعبير عن الرأي و التطرق للسياسة بالرغم من كونها موضوع مرفوض في المنتدى.
> كإدارة سمحنا بالتطرق للسياسة كنوع من فسح المجال للتنفيه عن ما في قلب الأعضاء، التي هي بسبب الأحداث الطارئة في مصر، بالرغم من كونها مواضيع سياسية لا مكان لها في منتديات الكنيسة، لكن قبلنا بهذه المواضيع لفترة قصيرة و لحين إنتهاء مظاهرات الشعب المصري.​
> ...


*أنا قريت الردود في الصفحة الأولي فقط ... فعذراً*
*وأنا شايف أن المنتدي منتدي تبشيري صرف مش سياسي ولا أي أتجاه أخر*

*والمنتدي مش بيقمع حرية الرأئ ومش بيمنع نقل الأخبار السياسية لقسم الأخبار*
*بس هو بيرفض النقاشات السياسية المليئة بالتعصب والبغضة وعدم أحترام الرأي الأخر*
*وهذا كان واضح في الفترة السابقة من قبل بعض الأعضاء التي تتوجه بأتجاهات خاصة مناهضة ومعارضة للرأئ الأخر والنظام ... *
*فأنا رأي عادي ممكن نكمل بنقل الأخبار أو بالتعبير ولكن لنبتعد عن المواضيع التي تجرنا الي الخلاف .... وخضوضاً في التوجهات*

*عامة ربنا موجود ... ونتمني التفهم *​


----------



## zama (12 فبراير 2011)

losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح
> أخى الكبير والعزيز / My Rock
> مع كافة احترامى وتقديرى لك
> وان لم نتكلم فيما يجول بصدورنا من احوال لبلادنا ففيما نتكلم
> ...



أتفق تماماً مع وجهة نظرك ..


----------



## dodo jojo (12 فبراير 2011)

*مظبوط يا ماى روك..تمامـ..المفروض أكتر المواضيع تبقى لهدف السلامـ..وملناش دعوه بالسياسه..مشكور يا روك..ربنا يباركك..عموما هى خلاص مصر بخير..شكرا يا روك.*


----------



## sony_33 (13 فبراير 2011)

dodo jojo قال:


> *مظبوط يا ماى روك..تمامـ..المفروض أكتر المواضيع تبقى لهدف السلامـ..وملناش دعوه بالسياسه..مشكور يا روك..ربنا يباركك..عموما هى خلاص مصر بخير..شكرا يا روك.*



*ملناش دعوة بالسياسة وبعد كدة نسال احنا مهمشين لية
ومحدش بيمثلنا لية ومفيش والخ والخ والخ
كفانا سلبية الفترة القادمة بالذات
شكرا*​


----------



## tamav maria (14 فبراير 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> لا بد من التواجد المسيحى على الساحة وكفاية بعد عن الحياة السياسية


 

رائع يا استاذ سعد


----------



## antonius (14 فبراير 2011)

هناك حل يمكن تطبيقه يا روك...
ممكن مثلاً تمنع التعليق على المواضيع في قسم الاخبار!
يعني انو الاعضاء بس يكدرون ينزلون مواضيع بس ميكدرون يردون علة المواضيع المطروحة..وهذا الحل مطبق مثلا بمنتديات عنكاوا السياسية..
برأيي, هذا حل مناسب لانه لا يقتل سماع الاخبار وفي نفس الوقت يوقف النقاسات غير المرغوبة


----------



## My Rock (14 فبراير 2011)

sony_33 قال:


> *ملناش دعوة بالسياسة وبعد كدة نسال احنا مهمشين لية
> ومحدش بيمثلنا لية ومفيش والخ والخ والخ
> كفانا سلبية الفترة القادمة بالذات
> شكرا*​



لم ندعوا لترك السياسة. من حقك و من حق البقية تطبيقها باي طريقة يريدون، لكن لكل فكر مكان مُعين. كما لكل كلية تخصص و لكل وزارة مجال، كذلك نحن لنا مجالنا و موقعنا الخاص.
فلم يخرج الاقباط للإحتجاج و التظاهر في قاعات الكنائس و في وسط القداس، لكن خرجوا لساحة التحرير.
ساحتنا في منتدى كساحة القداس، لها تخصصها الديني و الروحي. اما السياسة فلها اماكنها، اذ تستطيعون مناقشتها على الخاصة او فتح جروبات (من هنا المجموعات) خاصة بكم.



antonius قال:


> هناك حل يمكن تطبيقه يا روك...
> ممكن مثلاً تمنع التعليق على المواضيع في قسم الاخبار!
> يعني انو الاعضاء بس يكدرون ينزلون مواضيع بس ميكدرون يردون علة المواضيع المطروحة..وهذا الحل مطبق مثلا بمنتديات عنكاوا السياسية..
> برأيي, هذا حل مناسب لانه لا يقتل سماع الاخبار وفي نفس الوقت يوقف النقاسات غير المرغوبة



هذا ما نحاول فرضه في الفترة الحالية. السماح بنقل الأخبار و توعية المستخدم، لكن دون المساح بالدخول لنقاشات و خلافات سياسية.


----------



## BITAR (15 فبراير 2011)

My Rock قال:


> نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ​
> 
> الأحبة في المسيح، قد كثرت المواضيع السياسية في الفترة الأخيرة بسبب التطورات الأخيرة في مصر، فإشتركنا كلنا في التعبير عن الرأي و التطرق للسياسة بالرغم من كونها موضوع مرفوض في المنتدى.
> كإدارة سمحنا بالتطرق للسياسة كنوع من فسح المجال للتنفيه عن ما في قلب الأعضاء، التي هي بسبب الأحداث الطارئة في مصر، بالرغم من كونها مواضيع سياسية لا مكان لها في منتديات الكنيسة، لكن قبلنا بهذه المواضيع لفترة قصيرة و لحين إنتهاء مظاهرات الشعب المصري.​
> ...


* معك كل الحق*
*واؤيدك بشده*
*انا لا استطيع ان اجمح اراءومشاركات الكل *
*خصوصا السياسه كلها اراء*
*لا يمكن السيطره عليها*
*وسنجد المنتدى فرق واحزاب*​


----------



## MAJI (15 فبراير 2011)

اقتباس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة antonius 

 







*هناك حل يمكن تطبيقه يا روك...
ممكن مثلاً تمنع التعليق على المواضيع في قسم الاخبار!
يعني انو الاعضاء بس يكدرون ينزلون مواضيع بس ميكدرون يردون علة المواضيع المطروحة..وهذا الحل مطبق مثلا بمنتديات عنكاوا السياسية..
برأيي, هذا حل مناسب لانه لا يقتل سماع الاخبار وفي نفس الوقت يوقف النقاسات غير المرغوبة*








هذا ما نحاول فرضه في الفترة الحالية. السماح بنقل الأخبار و توعية المستخدم، لكن دون المساح بالدخول لنقاشات و خلافات سياسية. 
نعم وبذلك لايحرم الاعضاء من متابعة مستجدات الاحداث في فترة وجوده في المنتدى ومن مصدر يثق به وفي نفس الوقت تلافي حصول خلافات بالاراء بينهم


----------



## grges monir (15 فبراير 2011)

*ما يحدث وما حدث فى مصر ليس امر طارىء بل هى ثورة بكل معنى الكلمة اسقطت نظام كامل بعد اكتر من 30 سنة سلطة
لذلك من الطبيعى ان تستحوذ على اهتمامنا كاملا خلال هذة الفترة وحتى قيام النظام الجديد فى ظل الانتخابات القادمة
ولابد ان نجد هنا فى منتدنا الحبيب الفرصة فى توضيح وجهات نظرنا لبعض
نرجو ان يكون هناك مرونة فى التعامل مع المواضيع السياسية والاخباربة حتى استقرار الامور
مثال بسيط
الا يهم منتدنا وسياستة وضع الاقباط فى مصر فى ظل الظروف الحالية مع توجس استغلال الاخوان الفرصة والقفز على نظام الحكم ام نقف موقف المتفرج والمتابع دون ابداء الاراء
*


----------



## مكرم سليمان (16 فبراير 2011)

دى مش سياسة دى حفوق و حرية التعبير وحضرتك كدة بتلجم الافواة وضد الحرية و سوف نظل الصامتون بدون حقوق


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (16 فبراير 2011)

معذرة احبائى
ساشترك معكم فى الحوار بكل هدوء
القواعد والأسس هى التى تحدد نوعية الشئ أو المكان
فمثلاً
الكنيسة توجد للعبادة ولممارسة الخدمات الكنسية والروحية
والمنتدى (اى منتدى) يوجد لممارسة هدف او شئ ما
ومن يحدد هدف اى منتدى ما
بالطبع ادارته
فهذا منتدى فنى - وذاك كروى واخر سياسى والاخر كتابى او مسيحى
فهل من اهداف المنتدى المناقشات السياسية
فلتضع ادارة المنتدى
 قواعد معلومة معلنة
 نلتزم بها ولانحيد عنها
وتكون موضوعة كقانون عند تسجيل العضوية حتى لايصير بيننا اى تطاحن او تخالف
والرب يبارككم​


----------



## esambraveheart (17 فبراير 2011)

My Rock قال:


> نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ
> 
> الأحبة في المسيح، قد كثرت المواضيع السياسية في الفترة الأخيرة بسبب التطورات الأخيرة في مصر، فإشتركنا كلنا في التعبير عن الرأي و التطرق للسياسة بالرغم من كونها موضوع مرفوض في المنتدى.
> كإدارة سمحنا بالتطرق للسياسة كنوع من فسح المجال للتنفيه عن ما في قلب الأعضاء، التي هي بسبب الأحداث الطارئة في مصر، بالرغم من كونها مواضيع سياسية لا مكان لها في منتديات الكنيسة، لكن قبلنا بهذه المواضيع لفترة قصيرة و لحين إنتهاء مظاهرات الشعب المصري.
> ...


*نقدر موقفك استاذنا و نتفهمه تماما و نشكر لك سعة صدرك و لكن اسمح لي اقول الاتي ...المنتدي ليس فقط اداره بل اعضاء ايضا و مهما كانت توجهات الاداره فلابد لها من ان تاخذ توجهات اغلبية الاعضاء بعين الاعتبار و علي الجانب الاخر مهما كانت توجهات الاعضاء فلابد ان يتفهموا وجهة نظر الادارة و يقدروا موقفها و لذلك ..لابد للطرفين ..الادارة و الاعضاء ..من ان يتوصلوا لحل وسط يقدم فيه كل طرف بعض التنازلات احتراما من كل من الطرفين لرغبة الطرف الاخر فتسير العجلة و لا تتوقف في المنتدي الذي هو بيتنا .
اخي العزيز و اكثر اعضاء  المنتدي حكمة و تبصر اسمح لي اقول لك ان فصل المسيحيين عن السياسة اتعبهم كثيرا و عاد بهم الي الوراء قرونا و جعلهم في خطر مميت بسبب جهلهم بالاعيب و مكائد اعدائهم السياسية و الذين صاروا محترفين في الساحة السياسية و الذين ايضا راحوا اليوم يستخدمون و يوجهون كل حرفيتهم و مهاراتهم السياسية لخدمة احقادهم الدينية الموجهة ضد المسيحيين لالحاق اكبر قدر ممكن من الاذي بهم و بكنائسهم و باعراضهم...و لذلك فقدصار لزاما علي المسيحي ان ينخرط في الحياة السياسية ليس ليحترف السياسة و لكن ليستخدم تلك السياسة في درء الاخطار المحدقة به كمسيحي و بعقيدته و باهل بيته ...
لذلك.. ارجو ان يتسع صدرك لاخوتك الاعضاء و لاحتياجهم الشديد هذه الايام للانخراط في الحياة السياسية و لتطرح الموضوع في استفتاء لتسمع صوت اخوتك الاعضاء و رايهم في ضرورة تضمين  شئ كالسياسة و الاقسام السياسية في المنتدي من عدمه ..​*


----------



## ibrahem1000 (19 فبراير 2011)

و لحين إنتهاء مظاهرات الشعب المصري.


اعتراض هي مش تظاهره شعب ولا حركه شباب ذي مقال السيد احمد شفيق بل هي ثوره شعب وانا من شباب  الثوره وبقول ده ثوره شعب


----------



## ibrahem1000 (19 فبراير 2011)

حضرتك استاذ my rock اغلقت موضوع السلام واسرئيل  وقلت نرجو  الكف عن التطرق للمواضيع السياسيه ارجوا فتح الموضوع  وشكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## ibrahem1000 (19 فبراير 2011)

ارجوا الرد استاذ my rock


----------



## ibrahem1000 (19 فبراير 2011)

netta قال:


> رائع يا استاذ سعد



تحيه ليكم لازم المسيحيين يدخلوا الحياه السياسيه  خلالالالالالاص مفيش خوف ومفيش حاجه اسمها ملناش دعوه تقبلوا مروري


----------



## ROWIS (20 فبراير 2011)

*مممممم غريبة بصراحة اننا نمنع المزيد من مواضيع السياسة وان هذا يُقال انه مخالف لهدف المنتدي 
وبالرغم من ذلك يكون هدف المنتدي هو مناقشة الاسلام وأظهار كذبة
يعني ياريت طالما احنا هنا في المنتدي عندنا تفتح وحرية نقاش حتي في أكثر الاشياء حساسية وهو الدين
يبقي علي الاقل نسمح بمناقشة الامور السياسية
ايه المشكلة طالما مستوي الحوار في المسموح بيه
*​


----------



## ibrahem1000 (20 فبراير 2011)

*حُرر بواسطة الإدارة
*


----------



## Critic (20 فبراير 2011)

*اخ ابراهيم ادخل منتى الحوار الاسلامى ان كان لديك دفاع ما :*
*منتدى الحوار الإسلامي*


----------



## ibrahem1000 (20 فبراير 2011)

Critic قال:


> *اخ ابراهيم ادخل منتى الحوار الاسلامى ان كان لديك دفاع ما :*
> *منتدى الحوار الإسلامي*




*وبالرغم من ذلك يكون هدف المنتدي هو مناقشة الاسلام وأظهار كذبة


الا يجب ان تقول ذلك ايضا  للاخ *ROWIS ام المحسوبيه العقائديه  فيجب الرد علي الاخ في المكان  الذي يهاجم فيه عقيده الملايين  بالقول  ورغم انه مخالف للموضوع   و لعدم وجود  ردع من المشرفيين  فهو  قال وادعي دون  تحذير  فلا يعتبر ردي اذن خطا اعاتب عليه   فلا تكيلوا بمكيالين تقبل ردي اخي الكريم


----------



## Critic (20 فبراير 2011)

*



الا يجب ان تقول ذلك ايضا للاخ ROWIS ام المحسوبيه العقائديه فيجب الرد علي الاخ في المكان الذي يهاجم فيه عقيده الملايين بالقول ورغم انه مخالف للموضوع و لعدم وجود ردع من المشرفيين فهو قال وادعي دون تحذير فلا يعتبر ردي اذن خطا اعاتب عليه فلا تكيلوا بمكيالين تقبل ردي اخي الكريم

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ياخ هو لم يناقش الاسلام و لم يعرض ايات و لم يفعل شيئ لقد قال جملة اعتراضية هدفها الحث على المشاركة السياسية و لن نناقش هل الجملة صحيحة ام خاطئة هنا !*
*اما انت فعرضت ايات و دفاع كما لو كنا فى حوار اسلامى !*
*تفضل فى قسم الحوار الاسلامى و كلنا اذان صاغية*


----------



## ibrahem1000 (20 فبراير 2011)

Critic قال:


> *ياخ هو لم يناقش الاسلام و لم يعرض ايات و لم يفعل شيئ لقد قال جملة اعتراضية هدفها الحث على المشاركة السياسية و لن نناقش هل الجملة صحيحة ام خاطئة هنا !*
> *اما انت فعرضت ايات و دفاع كما لو كنا فى حوار اسلامى !*
> *تفضل فى قسم الحوار الاسلامى و كلنا اذان صاغية*




 للجمل الاعتراضيه وخاصه في عقائد البشر  ورميها بالمطلق  مكانها  وهو منتدي الحوار الاسلامي  فالايات ليس دفاع وليس الا ردا علي حماقه ما يلفظ  بالمطلق دون وعي ولا ادراك  لصلب الموضوع  وعلي الاعتراض الذي يوضع في غير مكانه دون منذر ردا في الحال  فلما تنذرونني  اهذاا عدل ايها الاخوه


----------



## Critic (20 فبراير 2011)

*اخ ابراهيم توجه لقسم الحوار الاسلامى*
*شكرا*


----------



## esambraveheart (20 فبراير 2011)

ibrahem1000 قال:


> ردا علي حماقه ما يلفظ  بالمطلق


*1-  انتبه لالفاظك
2- لا تشتت الموضوع هنا عمدا  بمداخلاتك الخارجه عن سياق الموضوع
3 - توجه لمنتدي الحوار الاسلامي اذا كنت تطلب حوارا​*​


----------



## losivertheprince (24 فبراير 2011)

*سلام المسيح
أستاذى العزيز / My Rock
لماذا لم ترد على ..... أرجو المعذرة
وشكراً*​


----------



## نانا3 (6 سبتمبر 2011)

ياريت اداره النتدى توضع اخبار وفديوهات زى الحق والضلال كده علشان يبقى سهل علينا التصفح 
ربنا يبارك عمل يديكم وكل خدمه عمل من اجل المسيح ربنا يبارك خدمتكم امين


----------



## جيلان (6 سبتمبر 2011)

يعنى اخبار اه نقاشات لا .. طويب


----------

